# OMG where to start talbot pilote



## g7hej (Sep 28, 2011)

hi everybody got a talbot pilot, dont ask no manuals no nothing so please guide me, hahaha tried all switches on pilot electric switchboard and water came from looks like a bleed screw on bottom gas heater hoho, it got a gas heater no gas to try that yet having fun sofar, moved all cushions out fresh air in fabreezed ect. so clean up starts tommorow. we are looking for our first trip this weekend dont no where yet, we live in blackpool so way hay.


 regards graham and michelle


----------



## MOS (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Graham thats exactly what it is a bleed screw for draining down to prevent frost damage ,there should be a blanking screw around somewhere with a fiber washer on it  MOS


----------



## g7hej (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re newbie*

Good DAY

yes i presumed it a bleed screw or somat like that. MOS it does have a very small o ring, so anyway daylight so going have better look today, going start by getting model numbers and get on here to find manuals.   onwards upwards.

graham


----------



## driftwood (Sep 29, 2011)

g7hej said:


> hi everybody got a talbot pilot, dont ask no manuals no nothing. we are looking for our first trip this weekend dont no where yet, we live in blackpool so way hay.
> 
> 
> regards graham and michelle


 
I have an independently converted 1990 2,5 litre diesel Talbot Express. Currently 3,500 miles into a trip to Southern Russia and back, from UK. Averaging about 35 m.p.g. and diesel costs only about 50 pence a litre here 
Maybe I can help with some things? E. g. don't waste money on sat-nav, just get a compass 

Rostov-on-Don:


----------



## scampa (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the site.

Hope you have some great times!


----------



## driftwood (Oct 3, 2011)

scampa said:


> Hi and welcome to the site.
> 
> Hope you have some great times!



Thanks.
I signed up a few months back, but have not visited this site much due to being busy and not really liking web-based fora, preferring Usenet - easier to navigate and does not require you to be on-line. Both quite relevant to the lifestyle really


----------



## Hobbsy (Oct 3, 2011)

I also have a talbot merlin and willing to give advice if required, out some photos up and that might help us to identify what switch does what!


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi and :welcome: to the site.


----------

